# golden owners in Vancouver BC?



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

So, Chopin's getting his final vaccinations tomorrow so we would LOVE to have a playdate with some fellow goldens! He has many doggie friends, but don't actually know anyone with a golden retriever! So if anyone's in/around Vancouver, BC, post!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I know only of myself (obviously) and Rachel (can't remember her screen name but she hasn't come around in a while I think). Alice also recently joined and they hope to get their dog this Thursday (a rescue).


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot, Cosmo and Mylo (his brother) will be getting together soon. You're welcome to join us.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

HI Vancouverites! I was hoping to meet Alamo on Thursday but forgot I am getting my van serviced that day and probably won't be ready till 6pm and on Friday, my boys have swimming from 6-7pm so looks like Sat morning is when we will be going to Maple Ridge to meet him 

Over the weekend, all of our friends (all non-dog owners) were giving me a bit of a hard time about getting a dog and my DH isn't that excited but I have to give him credit for not saying anything, he did give me 'that look' whenever someone said something, sort of like, "see? I'm not the only one".

I was reading the thread from "Timmy" and I sure don't want it to become like his situation. My DH has said that he's accepted that we are getting a dog but he was like this before we got our cat and he was the one that was totally attached to her and vice versa. Our cat was 2 when we rescued her from the SPCA and about 12 years when she left us.

I wanted to tell my friends that kids are hard work too, should we not have had our kids? Of course our life will change but it will be for the better and I totally think it will make us slow down and enjoy life more as a family. Right now, our life is busy but I think its busy just for the sake of being busy. We don't have to accept all of the social events that we get invited to but we do because it's almost expected. 

I spoke to my brother this morning and he gave me some moral support and advise about non-dog owners. He said it perfectly.."your life doesn't stop because you have a dog, your life just started because you've added another family member. You make adjustments but you will definitely see an improvement."

I'm sorry to go off on such a tanget and it would be nice to meet you guys and other Goldens as well!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Alice, can you take a bus to at least meet him or get a friend to drive? That might be an option. 

Also, if I can pass on a recommendation from families with kids who have looked for dogs at our branch, leave the kids at home when you do the first meeting. Nothing is more devastating to a child than thinking they're bringing home a dog and then things not going well after all. Of course you don't have to accept this advice and your kids might be fine going home without a dog but a lot of families have told us to pass that along.

About the husband, I'm sure he's just got cold feet. Once he meets him I'm sure he'll not want to go home without Alamo, just like the cat. Just make sure he shows enthusiasm when going to look at the dog. The shelter will not adopt a dog to a family where anyone shows hesitancy since it is a family decision.

Maybe you can bring him around other dogs and let him talk to people that have had dogs. Those will all tell you the opposite of what your non-dog friends have been telling you. lol. Your brother is right, your life doesn't stop, it only gets more filled with love and care. BUT no doubt it is a LOT of work on the part of everyone in the family.

You're also welcome to come and meet Cosmo and see how much love AND work he can be. I'm home most days. Just send me an email.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually I was going to see if I can take off early on Friday from work and see if my DH and I can go and see Alamo. If everything goes well, we will bring the kids on Sat morning or maybe bring him home on Friday.

Thanks Jacqueline!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a great plan! Do you know that they will hold him for you?


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I spoke to Mark the manager there and he said that they wouldn't be able to hold him past Sat which I was really appeciative and said we would be there for sure on Sat morning.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Another Vancouverite!*

Hi fellow Vancouverites,

I don't post much as I am a full time student although I read the forum on my breaks 

My name is Jen and I have 2 goldens.

My older guy Murphy is 6 and laid back, loves to play ball at the park. We have had him since he was 8 wks old, he came from Tashora Golden Retrievers in White Rock B.C.

My little readhead is Saffron, she is 3 years old and she came to us in the summer of 2009 as a released dog from Pacific Assistance Dogs Society in Burnaby. She is sweet and loving but a wild child. She has a "mowhawk" cowlick on the top of her head and we call her "Punky"!

We also have various PADS dogs visiting the house from time to time ... they are great socialization for our two.

We love to meet other dogs to play and would be up for a playdate ...we love Bunsen Lake or other water themed parks. No shortage of dog parks around us!

PM me if you want to arrange a playdate!

I'll have to try and be more active on the forum...such a great group and I have all these pictures to share!:curtain:

Cheers,

Jen, Murphy and Saffron


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Jen!

My husband and I used to board for BC Guide, now we just babysit from time to time. I always secretly hoped one of ours would fail but fortunately (for everyone but us!) they always did well. What a cutie Saffron is and Murphy too. Cosmo is a Tashora son (Beam me up "Scotty"). His mom is from Redgold so that's who our breeder is.

Are you right in Vancouver?


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

So Cosmo is Murphy's relative, that's so cool! Murphy's Father is Stanroph Secret Weapon(Radar) and his mother is Tashora's Jazzy Java (Java) he was born in 2003! If Scotty has Radar in him they would be half brothers! That would make Murphy Cosmo's "Uncle"! edited to add that I checked Scotty pedigree and Murphy is Cosmo's Great Uncle LOL!

Saffron's raisers could not take her so we adopted her via the released dog list. I was the Advanced Kennel Manager at PADS for a while ending this summer as my studies were just too intense (I miss my job so much) Saffron and I had a connection from the time she was turned in to advanced training ...I think that she was meant to find me, it always felt more than coinicidence. She was born at Guiding Eyes for the Blind in New York and came to PADS as a puppy.

We live in Port Moody about 40 min from downtown. I like being close to Bunsen Lake, it is Murphy's favorite place in the world! We also tried out a new dog park around here last week and it is nice! I know all the good parks cause I used to take a van full of dogs to the park every weekend to play when I was working in the kennel...aka I know which ones have "mud wallows" in the rainy season and which ones are clean LOL:

Cosmo is a cutie BTW!!

Nice to meet you!

Jen


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

HI Jen! Nice to meet you..hopefully in person soon.

I live in Coquitlam and will be adopting my Golden soon I hope if everything works out. I'd love to get some names of the parks that is good for dogs in the Tri Cities, can't wait to try them out.

We'll have to plan a Vancouver Golden meet up


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We love going to Bunsen but it is far so we only go there a few times a year. I'm in Richmond (Steveston). Radar is Cosmo's great grandpa! I have no idea what that makes Cosmo in regards to Murphy. Grandson once removed????


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

We checked the pedigree of Scotty and figured out that Scotty and Murphy are Uncle/Nephew so that makes Murphy Cosmo's Great Uncle...small world!

Wow Sweetally, we are very close...I'd love to meet up! I just went to that new dog off leash area at Mundy Park, it's very nice! So clean and new!

Cheers,

Jen


----------



## RetrieverRab (May 19, 2011)

Rabi and I live in Abbotsford, but he loves the car and we would be more than willing to go for a little drive it it meant getting together to play with some other Goldens.


----------

